# Looking for SUPER-DMZ Rx 2.0 loggers!



## heavyiron (Jul 10, 2012)

A brand new product from IronMagLabs needs loggers!*SUPER-DMZ Rx 2.0 Pro-Anabolic Complex*









*-Comparable to Dianabol or Anadrol*
-Increases Lean Muscle Mass
-Increases Strength & Power
-Helps with Cutting (getting lean)  

[VIEW LABEL] 

Loggers must be experienced lifters. IronMagLabs is looking for the    loggers to use 2 caps per day for  4 weeks. You must start the log in    this forum BEFORE August 1st. You  must have OVER 300 posts at IM and be  an   adult of at least 21 years old that lives in the USA.

Preferably loggers must use this product on its own.

*Please post in this thread why you should be considered for logging this product for free*.​

*Super-DMZ Rx 2.0 Explained*​


----------



## longworthb (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm currently in the middle of a test and eq cycle of 900mg both per week. I'm an experienced logger as I won the ek fall balker last year and kept a detailed log. I injured my shoulder and dropped about 15lbs from not being able to lift but I'm back in the game now and primed to put on muscle.im 24 and did have over 300 posts till tw sponsor forums got shut down. I'm very interested in this product and have ran super dmz in the past and currently use there cycle protection so I'm a big fan of iml. Thanks for the time guys


----------



## longworthb (Jul 10, 2012)

Can't edit post from my phone but i wanted to use it the last 6 weeks of my cycle


----------



## longworthb (Jul 10, 2012)

Edit* just realized it was a 4 week log so I'd run it for the last 4 as I usually do with my dbol


----------



## 200+ (Jul 10, 2012)

Damn it all to hell 
I don't have 300 posts, and I'm trying to get wifey preggo.  I would have loved to do a log.


----------



## fsoe (Jul 10, 2012)

put me down I would love to log it - 

Current Stats 

- age 35 
- height 5'11
- weight 238
- BF - 10.6%

Exp. History - 20 + runs in the last 12 years 

Coming off of a 19 week blast in prep for my show saturday - will be off of all compounds  by saturday night (july 14th)

- Used Original SDMZ 1x - it was my kickstart to my 19 week prep - still have 4 bottles stashed away 

- Have run two(2) logs on here in the past - 

- Will take 1 week off after show then jumping back on diet - so the timing is perfect - 

Please consider my post as a canidate for the test run 


Thanks - fsoe


----------



## jadean (Jul 10, 2012)

Dam well im not at 300 yet but i am on multiple forums heavy and in fact i talked to you on phf a few weeks back under same name about methly sten. I would like to run this compound because i am larger than most on here and if this product can work for me it can work for anybody. Im 6'8" 283lbs ,full six pack with a squat,bench,deadlift total of 1500+  i am currently cruising/researching what i would like to use next. I just finished a bottle of methatdrol extreme 3 weeks ago and august 1st would be perfect for me to start and also compare to methadrol, which was awesome btw...


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 11, 2012)

Get those post counts up guys!

Thanks


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 11, 2012)

im planning on using it to kickstart and finish my next blast 750mg test E 600mg tren E

id run a log if i could get it for free lol


----------



## Faymus (Jul 11, 2012)

My post count fails! Great opportunity for others though.


----------



## SFW (Jul 11, 2012)

Id run it with yt vids and Create a journal here.

My injectable cycle is ending by the end of the month. I wouldnt be able to run it solo since im trt, so 200/wk would have to be used. I think that disqualifies me. But if not....


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 11, 2012)

SFW said:


> Id run it with yt vids and Create a journal here.
> 
> My injectable cycle is ending by the end of the month. I wouldnt be able to run it solo since im trt, so 200/wk would have to be used. I think that disqualifies me. But if not....



I don't think a trt test dose should disqualify anyone, it's not like 200mg will hinder your ability to gauge the effects of the sdmz 2.0.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 11, 2012)

whens it gonna be in stock, Id like to add that on to the end of my cycle. I love how SD blew me up.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 11, 2012)

i would log it i was about to start beastdrol but i could use this instead i have used beast several times before would be good to compare the two.i allso ran the current sdmz it was not that good.i think i will like this formula alot  better.i have loged for iml before and have lots of cycle exp and allso with ph been in the game for over 20 years and have way more than 300 post.when will we know who is going to be picked like i said i was going to start beast today but i will hold off.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 11, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> whens it gonna be in stock, Id like to add that on to the end of my cycle. I love how SD blew me up.



next week.


----------



## jadean (Jul 11, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Get those post counts up guys!
> 
> Thanks



In process....ya bastard


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 11, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> I don't think a trt test dose should disqualify anyone, it's not like 200mg will hinder your ability to gauge the effects of the sdmz 2.0.



Correct,

TRT is fine with the SDMZ 2.0 logs.


----------



## jadean (Jul 11, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Correct,
> 
> TRT is fine with the SDMZ 2.0 logs.



Good news.


----------



## fsoe (Jul 11, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Get those post counts up guys!
> 
> Thanks



mine is 1,120 --- I do qualify at that dont I


----------



## blergs. (Jul 11, 2012)

I would love to Review it for you here!
A couple years ago you sent me the Methadrol Extreme to review and i did that at acouple places.
I will be on 500mgteste and 300mg trenE and just tore my bicep and cant focus on biceps for a couple months. rest of lifting will have to be light for months :-(.
but it might help heal me faster and give me lean gains.
I would be up for tossing up a review anyway. 

Anyway who ever you pick I am sure they will love it! The Methadrol extreme was very nice!


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 12, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## adwal99 (Jul 12, 2012)

I will run a log!  PM me if you would like me to do so


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 12, 2012)

Prince said:


> next week.


cool thats good timing I'm gonna order some.


----------



## fsoe (Jul 12, 2012)

Heavy --- My show is saturday and I will take 2 winnin tabs that morning and 3 halo tabs later that day - then I will be off all compounds --- other than the trt that I take which is 1 cc of cyp 250mg ew -


----------



## spunoutdj (Jul 12, 2012)

Had great results for SDMZ 1.0 .. interested to hear from guys running the new formula.


----------



## jadean (Jul 12, 2012)

<<<<<<


----------



## klink1969 (Jul 12, 2012)

Never tried it, but that Methadrol Extreme kicked my butt.  I'm now taking Halo Extreme, seems to be more my speed for my fitness goals.  I'm 43 years old and do not want to look like the Hulk.  I could see taking this stuff 20 years ago though!!!!  IronMagLabs seems to have something for everyone. Thanks for the post!!!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 12, 2012)

Can't wait to see the results from all the loggers selected!


----------



## oufinny (Jul 12, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> I don't think a trt test dose should disqualify anyone, it's not like 200mg will hinder your ability to gauge the effects of the sdmz 2.0.



Hmmm... if that is the case I could seriously be convinced to run this.  It seems like the strongest oral I have tried but damn it sounds sexy on paper.  Officially thowing my hat in the ring but I know there are some more experienced guys here than me.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 12, 2012)

Ok guys, if you agree to detailed logs you are the winners!*


BIGBEN2011*
*SFW*
*adwal99*
*fsoe*
*oufinny*

PM me ship addy's 

Thanks!


----------



## SFW (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## heavyiron (Jul 12, 2012)

SFW said:


>



Exactly how I feel. I hope Prince doesn't mind me camping on his front lawn next Monday....


I will bring beer and bullets...

Just sayin...


----------



## SFW (Jul 12, 2012)

i cant wait to try this shit.

Gonna be a cutter for me, no doubt. 

Anyone of you "chosen" plan on bulking with this?


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm fat so I should cut but not sure I want to restrict carbs too much on D-zine. I might lean more towards a recomp.


----------



## fsoe (Jul 12, 2012)

*Pm sent*

---  WOW 

   --- Thank / You 


   So pumped about this !!!


----------



## Qwai Chang (Jul 12, 2012)

2.0!? Gtfo?


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 13, 2012)

thanks heavy looking forward to trying this i will be cutting on this or recomp.i will be comparing it to beastdrol which is superdrol.thinking sdmz  will hold up well against it with this formula looks good.


----------



## adwal99 (Jul 13, 2012)

Qwai Chang said:


> 2.0!? Gtfo?



negged


----------



## kaos (Jul 15, 2012)

so is this available tomorrow?


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 15, 2012)

kaos said:


> so is this available tomorrow?



On the IML site it says SDMZ 2.0 will be available on Monday so yes!!!!


----------



## Qwai Chang (Jul 15, 2012)

adwal99 said:


> negged



I thought for sure this product had been axed!  It has been reborn again as "2.0"  Good going guys!  I've two bottles coming my way!
BTW, I use the DMZ as a strength and endurance booster, best one around, the weight gain and muscular growth is what I like to call, "An Added Effect".


----------



## tinyshrek (Jul 15, 2012)

Just read about methylatenbolone... Made my liver hurt just reading about it lol


- SHREK


----------



## tinyshrek (Jul 15, 2012)

Methylstenbolone my bad


- SHREK


----------



## squigader (Jul 15, 2012)

Can you talk to us a little bit about the reformulatioon heavy? Differences between the old and the new one?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 15, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> On the IML site it says SDMZ 2.0 will be available on Monday so yes!!!!




i just bought some... how is this possible? lol


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 15, 2012)

squigader said:


> Can you talk to us a little bit about the reformulatioon heavy? Differences between the old and the new one?



New is slightly stronger with slightly less sides.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 15, 2012)

Looking for one more logger. 

One of the guys could not log it at this time.


----------



## Papa-pwn (Jul 15, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> i just bought some... how is this possible? lol



I'm in the checkout process right now lol. Hope it works


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 15, 2012)

do we get a coupon code? I got a email showing it available right now is this correct?


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 15, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> do we get a coupon code? I got a email showing it available right now is this correct?



Coupon Code is *HUGE2012*


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 15, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Coupon Code is *HUGE2012*


sweet, thanks Heavy, just placed an order!


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 15, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> sweet, thanks Heavy, just placed an order!



Right on, have fun on your run and take care of your liver.


----------



## longworthb (Jul 15, 2012)

Just seen u got room for one more. I'd love to log it and I'll keep a very detailed diet and training log along with it


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 15, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Just seen u got room for one more. I'd love to log it and I'll keep a very detailed diet and training log along with it



OK, you are the last one. Send me your shipping info via PM for free SDMZ 2.0 to log brother.


----------



## chucky1 (Jul 15, 2012)

didn't I ask you like a month ago  Ill just have to buy it then and see for my self pssst...


----------



## longworthb (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice. Thanks for the chance bro


----------



## RickyTicky (Jul 16, 2012)

what is this new version?  dZine and?


----------



## longworthb (Jul 16, 2012)

Anyone else as excited as I am to run this? And to answer your question it's m-sten. click on heavyset banner It has a detailed explanation on the site


----------



## adwal99 (Jul 16, 2012)

excited as fuck bro!


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 16, 2012)

This is seriously the most exciting product Prince has ever released. VERY few companies can source legit Methylstenbolone.


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 16, 2012)

Just ordered 2


----------



## Qwai Chang (Jul 17, 2012)

*Good stuff!*



adwal99 said:


> excited as fuck bro!



Also anticipation!  I would rather use IronMag products over steroids any day of the week.  I have a drawer full of steroids with needles and syringes, yet I prefer to use Super DMZ. 
Even today, I was told, "Am I using something"?  My workouts are pretty intense and DMZ has been working every time to beat those hurdles.


----------



## adwal99 (Jul 19, 2012)

bump


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 19, 2012)

has any of the logers gotten theres in the mail yet i have not just wondering.


----------



## longworthb (Jul 19, 2012)

Nope made sure I checked this morn before work. I'm pretty anxious


----------



## adwal99 (Jul 19, 2012)

nothin here yet


----------



## vicious 13 (Jul 19, 2012)

Goons order Sunday when I get back to Cali


----------



## kaos (Jul 19, 2012)

I am not a logger, but I did receive mine today in the mail. will be running it in a couple of weeks. pretty excited.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jul 19, 2012)

*Super DM 2.0 is the most potent designer on the market...period.  I can't wait to run it as soon as my bottle gets dropped off at my doorstep.*


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 20, 2012)

man i hope mine is in the mail box today for mike arnold and heavy how do yall think this will compare to beastdrol/ superdrol.how do you think they will be simliar and how do you think they will differ mainly results wise.i will be seeing for my self soon but was just wondering what yall might think i might notice.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jul 20, 2012)

This is going to be big.


----------



## adwal99 (Jul 20, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> man i hope mine is in the mail box today for mike arnold and heavy how do yall think this will compare to beastdrol/ superdrol.how do you think they will be simliar and how do you think they will differ mainly results wise.i will be seeing for my self soon but was just wondering what yall might think i might notice.



Might be too new bro to officially know what to expect.  Just run it and see whats up


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 20, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> man i hope mine is in the mail box today for mike arnold and heavy how do yall think this will compare to beastdrol/ superdrol.how do you think they will be simliar and how do you think they will differ mainly results wise.i will be seeing for my self soon but was just wondering what yall might think i might notice.



SDMZ 2.0 will be easily as strong as SD with slightly less sides.


----------



## SwoleChamp (Jul 20, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> SDMZ 2.0 will be easily as strong as SD with slightly less sides.



Most def. Gains should be dry as well...I have seen the effects of methylstenbolone before ...and its golden


----------



## longworthb (Jul 20, 2012)

Damn wasn't in the mail. I can't wait to run this


----------



## adwal99 (Jul 20, 2012)

they prob haven't been sent yet bro


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 20, 2012)

All the loggers SDMZ 2.0 bottles will be shipped out today just fyi.


----------



## Qwai Chang (Jul 21, 2012)

You guys got to chill out.  Take some anti-anxiety medications or meditate!  I got my "2.0" in three days without sweating.


----------



## jadean (Jul 21, 2012)

SwoleChamp said:


> Most def. Gains should be dry as well...I have seen the effects of methylstenbolone before ...and its golden


I agree methyl sten is very potent. This should be a good stack. I cant wait


----------



## adwal99 (Jul 21, 2012)

Qwai Chang said:


> You guys got to chill out.  Take some anti-anxiety medications or meditate!  I got my "2.0" in three days without sweating.



no one's actin up bro, u should chill out too..  and btw what kinda fuckin name is Qwai


----------



## Diamond Plate (Jul 22, 2012)

Will this put on size? If so then how much weight gain should one expect?


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 22, 2012)

Heavy are you still looking for another logger?..I'm on trt only.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 23, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Heavy are you still looking for another logger?..I'm on trt only.



Not at this time. IML's has sent out SDMZ 2.0 to 5 loggers here at IMF and I don't think IML's will be asking for anymore loggers.

Thanks


----------



## Powodzenie (Jul 24, 2012)

Dont have 300 posts yet, but I will log my results anyways...  5'10" 220lbs <7%bf


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 26, 2012)

*longworthb*
*SFW*
*adwal99*
*fsoe*

Bump for our SDMZ 2.0 loggers. Link us up to your logs.

Thanks!


----------



## longworthb (Jul 26, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/ironmaglabs/167926-super-dmz-2-0-log.html#post2898976


----------



## longworthb (Jul 28, 2012)

Has any of the loggers received there's yet


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 28, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Has any of the loggers received there's yet



About 15 guys have started logs on various sites. I would say half or more have recieved the product.

I just got mine Wednesday. Started it today.


----------

